# Cleo...



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

...My new 10 week old dumbo Himilayn <3


----------



## stephigigo (Jun 18, 2008)

soooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

congRATulations :wink: 
So pretty 8O


----------



## hayleyingham (Jul 16, 2008)

oh you live in the uk, where did you get him from? I would apsolutely love the same type but not sure where to look :s


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sweeeeet little Cleo! Welcome home!

(Just make sure Roxy doesn't mistake her for a midnight snack  LOL jk!)


----------



## Coralei (May 25, 2008)

Cleo is beautiful, and I love her name!


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

hayleyingham said:


> oh you live in the uk, where did you get him from? I would apsolutely love the same type but not sure where to look :s


I got her from a local dependant pet shop that breed their own rats (I don't live in the Lancaster area I'm afraid).
I would've had no idea about her until my girlfriend said she'd seen her. I couldn't miss the oppurtunity to get a dumbo himi.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Who could?! What a face!


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Here's a newer picture of the little poser lol...


----------



## contax (Jul 21, 2008)

CUUUTIE


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

She's lovely. I've never seen any rats apart from hooded in pet shops either. My two are hooded.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

eeeeeeeee!!! She's so cute!!!!!!


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Oh Oh *steals her* lol shes to cute!!! Ahhhhhh lol


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Aweh what a little cuuutie


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice comments  

I'm so chuffed at the moment, myself and Cleo have/are having a big bonding session...she's been sitting in my hoody pocket bruxing AND boggling while I've been stroking all down her face and scritching behind her ears.


----------



## DeeDee (Jul 24, 2008)

She's so cute. I have a rat that looks just like her.


----------

